# 4014



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Some good video of 4014.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

mopac, thanks for posting, some very very good video of 4014.
Some of the best I've seen.
Magic


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Excellent video, thank you. :appl:

Some thoughts:

There are so many places on those locos that allow steam and water to escape. Seems they waste so much, it's a wonder they have enough to get anywhere! I realize 25,000 gallons is a lot of water, but they allow a lot to escape!

At times the drivers of 4014 are in sync, other times they are out. Is this caused by normal slippage, or are the wheels different diameters?

Lots of oil on the moving parts. Is that normal for the automatic oilers, or are there packings that need attention?


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

at knotts berry farm in southern ca they have a narrow gauge steam loco, after every run around the park they are oiling the moving parts. having watched this for many years I can say that running steam locos are a messy, dirty operation. imo, had it not been for the invention of the diesel electric engine, steam would have go away anyway as they are not good for the environment, with all the leaking they do.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Just found this video, there's some good discussion in it.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

*Ed Dickens interview*

Posted today on YouTube:


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

*Ed ickens interview, Part 2*


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

surprised no one here talking about all the big boy moves coming up this summer.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have not seen the schedule.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

UP Steam Club hasn't sent out a schedule yet...


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks Fire21. I guess that is why I have not seen it yet. I hear 4014 is coming to St Louis. I will watch for schedule. 844 and 3985 have been here. Actually a couple times.
I was track side every time. Don't want to miss 4014. UP steam does a great job. I remember thinking how cool it would be if a Big Boy was running. It has become a reality now.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

2019 Union Pacific Museum Special

The Big Boy No. 4014 will pull a special fundraising excursion benefiting the Union Pacific Museum July 15, 2019. The train will travel from Omaha, Nebraska, through western Iowa to Boone, where guests will disembark the train and motor coach back to Omaha. Ticket information is available at http://www.uptraintix.com

RailGiants Train Museum Excursion

Big Boy No. 4014 will return to Southern California to lead a special passenger excursion on October 12-13, 2019. Details are still being determined. More information will be available at http://www.railgiants.org/Big-Boy-Excursion-Info.php.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

bigdodgetrain said:


> 2019 Union Pacific Museum Special
> 
> The Big Boy No. 4014 will pull a special fundraising excursion benefiting the Union Pacific Museum July 15, 2019. The train will travel from Omaha, Nebraska, through western Iowa to Boone, where guests will disembark the train and motor coach back to Omaha. Ticket information is available at http://www.uptraintix.com


You go to the link and find the ride is already sold out! How the heck did people find out about this when the UP Steam Club claims they'll publish schedules to members before release to the public? Somebody's not truthing to us!!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

*4014 summer schedule*

*Union Pacific Steam Club Update No. 8 - June 13, 2019*

The Big Boy No. 4014 is headed back out on the Union Pacific system beginning July 8 for a tour, taking it through Illinois, Iowa, Minnesota, Nebraska, Wisconsin and Wyoming.

Called the Great Race Across the Midwest, the tour will include displays at the following locations:

July 13-14: Omaha, Neb. (paid admission required through Railroad Days)
July 18: St. Paul, Minn.
July 20: Duluth, Minn.
July 23: Altoona, Wis.
July 27-29: Chicago, Ill.
Aug. 1: Des Moines, Iowa
Aug. 3: Omaha, Neb.
Aug. 6: North Platte, Neb.
The full schedule and route map are online in the Steam section of UP.com.

Great Race Across the Midwest Route
You can follow No. 4014 as it makes its way across the system via our Steam Locomotive Tracking map, which traces No. 4014's location using GPS. The location is continuously updated when the train is on the move.

You also can track the Big Boy via the @UP_Steam Twitter page at http://twitter.com/up_steam. The account tweets the train's location as it changes.

Find both the tracking map and Twitter feed, along with steam schedule information, at upsteam.com.

The Experience the Union Pacific Rail Car, a new, multi-media walk-through exhibition providing a glimpse at the past while telling the story of modern-day railroading, will accompany the Big Boy on this tour. Find out more.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info Fire21. Bum Deal. 4014 is not coming to St Louis this summer.

I see on UP.com that the UP steam fleet is 844 and 4014. I guess 3985 is done.


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

Fire21 said:


> You go to the link and find the ride is already sold out! How the heck did people find out about this when the UP Steam Club claims they'll publish schedules to members before release to the public? Somebody's not truthing to us!!


The ride from Omaha to Boone, is a fundraiser for the UP museum in Council Bluffs, museum members got first chance at tickets. When they opened it up to the public, the only tickets available, were the $750.00 per person tickets.


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

mopac said:


> Thanks for the info Fire21. Bum Deal. 4014 is not coming to St Louis this summer.
> 
> I see on UP.com that the UP steam fleet is 844 and 4014. I guess 3985 is done.


The 3985 is to be rebuilt starting in 2020.


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

bigdodgetrain said:


> at knotts berry farm in southern ca they have a narrow gauge steam loco, after every run around the park they are oiling the moving parts. having watched this for many years I can say that running steam locos are a messy, dirty operation. imo, had it not been for the invention of the diesel electric engine, steam would have go away anyway as they are not good for the environment, with all the leaking they do.


Everything is bad for the environment.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Glad to hear 3985 will be back running.


----------

